# Libro de familia



## Willstartnew (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Please if you can help 
I want to apply for libro de familia from Spanish embassy in the uK
I am none EU married from Spanish partner in the UK
So what is required and how long does it takes.
Also can I get spouse visa based on our marriage with no family book.
Thanks in advance


----------



## confusedandlost (Jun 14, 2017)

The libro de familia is issued by the registro civil of the area where you have your empadronamiento, but if you both reside in the UK I assume it will be the Spanish consulate of your area that will issue it 

You don't need a Spouse visa for being married a Spanish citizen, that is only for non eu members married to UK citizens 

In your case you'll get a family permit for being a family member of a Eu citizen, check in Google how to apply for it because I'm not completely sure how the process go


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

confusedandlost said:


> The libro de familia is issued by the registro civil of the area where you have your empadronamiento, but if you both reside in the UK I assume it will be the Spanish consulate of your area that will issue it
> 
> You don't need a Spouse visa for being married a Spanish citizen, that is only for non eu members married to UK citizens
> 
> *In your case you'll get a family permit for being a family member of a Eu citizen*, check in Google how to apply for it because I'm not completely sure how the process go


Be careful here as normally the rules for spouses of nationals are not the same as those for spouses of EU citizens who are not nationals - it's a sovereign matter, not an EU one. The Spanish consulate in the UK will be able to advise as to the requirements and the process involved.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Willstartnew said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please if you can help
> I want to apply for libro de familia from Spanish embassy in the uK
> ...


:welcome:

Did you marry in the UK? If so then yes, you need to get your libro de familia from the Spanish Consulate there, but I don't know how long it takes.


In order to move to Spain with your spouse, it seems from the govt website that the requirements are the same as for someone married to an EU citizen from any other EU country. 

One requirement is that your spouse would need to prove that s/he can support you financially

All the info you need is here PORTAL DE INMIGRACIÃ“N Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social: Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Unión


----------



## Willstartnew (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you,I think better I will send ane mail or call the Spain counclate in the UK as I am still not clear what is required to get family book and how to get the family permit so I can travel before it after my wife.


----------



## Willstartnew (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you, yes I am married in the UK and we live in the UK and I have family member visa for 5 years in the UK 
I just want to have family book and be free to travel with or without my partner to EU


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Willstartnew said:


> Thank you, yes I am married in the UK and we live in the UK and I have family member visa for 5 years in the UK
> I just want to have family book and be free to travel with or without my partner to EU


So are you planning to move to Spain?


If it's just travelling around the EU you are asking about, your marital status makes no difference - you will need a visa according to your nationality.


----------



## Willstartnew (Jun 15, 2017)

Xabiachica Thank you, But it has to be some kind of visa which allowe me to travel without my partner to EU countries 
Yes I am planing to move to Spain but not right now that's why I need to get libro de familia to be ready when I move


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Willstartnew said:


> Xabiachica Thank you, But it has to be some kind of visa which allowe me to travel without my partner to EU countries
> Yes I am planing to move to Spain but not right now that's why I need to get libro de familia to be ready when I move


Where are you from? That will determine the kind of visa you need,


----------



## Willstartnew (Jun 15, 2017)

Egypt


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Well as I said - the Libro de Familia won't make any difference if you wish to travel without your spouse, even to Spain. You'd need a visa for Spain, or to travel round the Schengen region - a Schengen visa. https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/who-needs-schengen-visa/


----------



## Willstartnew (Jun 15, 2017)

The required documents as per the general counclate of Spain in the UK is the Passport for both husband and wife also birth certificates and marriage certificate as well.it takes 4 weeks to get the libro de familia after that you can apply for visa as spouse of Spanish citizen not as tourist 
I just applied for my birth certificate and I will get it translated as it's not in english or Spanish and once I finish all process I will update you so anyone can apply for the same easily


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Willstartnew said:


> The required documents as per the general counclate of Spain in the UK is the Passport for both husband and wife also birth certificates and marriage certificate as well.it takes 4 weeks to get the libro de familia after that* you can apply for visa as spouse of Spanish citizen not as tourist *
> I just applied for my birth certificate and I will get it translated as it's not in english or Spanish and once I finish all process I will update you so anyone can apply for the same easily


As I understand it as it's laid out on this site, if you have a residence card in one of the countries in the border free schengen area you will not need a schengen visa if you are travelling either with or without your spouse, however, if you have a residence card from an EU country that *is not* in the schengen zone and you wish to travel *around Europe* without your spouse you will need a tourist visa.
I think but I'm not sure that if you wish to travel *ONLY* to Spain then proof of your marriage should suffice.

Help and advice for EU nationals and their family - Your Europe



> Visa exemptions
> 
> Your non-EU spouse, (grand)children or (grand)parents do not need to get a visa from the country they are travelling to if:
> 
> They have a residence permit or visa from another* country in the border-free Schengen area* (see list below) and the country they are travelling to belongs to that area.





> *Residence permits issued by countries outside the Schengen area do not allow non-EU family members to travel visa-free to a Schengen area country*


Therefore if your residence permit has been issued in the UK you will need a tourist visa to travel on your own *around* Europe.


----------



## Willstartnew (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes I have resident card in the UK so I can't travel to other EU countries without my wife 
But if I have libro de familia I would be able to apply for a visa from Spanish embassy in the UK then I will be able to travel to any EU country with or without my wife


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Willstartnew said:


> Yes I have resident card in the UK so I can't travel to other EU countries without my wife
> But if I have libro de familia I would be able to apply for a visa from Spanish embassy in the UK then I will be able to travel to any EU country with or without my wife


Surely that's only if your wife lives in Spain?

If she moves to Spain, you will lose your right to the UK residence card


----------



## Willstartnew (Jun 15, 2017)

*Got It*

I have got my libero de familia from the Spanish consulate in the UK within 2 months exactly 
Just followed the steps on the consulate website and had an interview.
Was great experience


----------



## tapanbiswas456 (12 mo ago)

Sir /madam, i living London uk nearly 7 years with family. Last week i lost my Spanish '' Libro de fameliya'' book on the way. So si/madam i need it now. So can you inform me please how can I apply for the book please. Thanks Tapan Biswas rani. <snip>


----------

